# Radio Features



## letti001 (Jan 25, 2006)

Not much has been said about the entertainment luxury items in this price range. For example, Radio Data System (RDS), bluetooth integration and phone book, traffic updates (RDS/TRAFFIC), DVD movie add-on ability and so on.
Just a thought or two to stimulate some discussion.
Sal


----------



## tjk (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Radio Features (letti001)*

I ordered one this weekend. No dvd-type entertainment is available. I thought this might be an issue at first, but when you think of it, portable dvd players are now something like 80 bucks at your local Costco. So, my two kids will have their own portable dvds and I'll save the $1500 or so that a dvd option (or after market install) probably would have cost. As for stereo system, I would have preferred something by HK, but hopefully the blose system will be decent.


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Radio Features (tjk)*

My kids rock the PSP - or Gameboy. Far cheaper and they seem to be quiet enough for me!

Jeff


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Radio Features (Elkmtnmotors)*

the Bose system in the Q7 sounds down right amazing just like the A6 and A8 models too. It will be nothing to shake your head at when you hear it especially when satellite radio or a CD is listened to.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Radio Features (ProjectA3)*

Not to be snarky, but you have to be the first person I've ever met that has said "the Bose system sounds down right amazing."
Perhaps they've tuned it differently for the Q7, but I have to say that the Bose in my A3 is utter and complete crap. The Monsoon unit in my former Jetta and R32 were leaps and bounds better sounding than the Bose system in the A3.


----------



## letti001 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Radio Features (Travis Grundke)*

Bose systems are not generally not very good. Much will depend on how quiet the cabin is.
I sat in a German prep Q7 at the dealership today and it had RDS, but this may not translate to the American version. 
No mp3 play.

There is always the possibility of an iPod adapter later on, but I am surprised that a new car to market like this one would not have such a simple.


_Modified by letti001 at 1:53 PM 3/5/2006_


----------

